# Reported Post by Suzuhiko



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko has reported a post.

Reason:





> I'm getting sick of this guy being funny in the Blender. He's always trying to outshine me and plus he gets more rep than me.
> 
> It's not even like he's a better poster or anything, they're just biased towards him for some reason even though I'm obviously more awesome.
> 
> ...


Post: Blender Court #1: REPercussion of the cock
Forum: The Konoha Blender
Assigned Moderators: Iria

Posted by: Zaru
Original Content: 





> > Blender Court #1
> > ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko has reported a post.

Reason:





> Extremely blasphemous post.
> 
> It seems like curry is suddenly a lesbian and yet she hasn't sent me her nudes yet. NOT EVEN a topless shot. This is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Post: i have to admit something
Forum: The Konoha Blender
Assigned Moderators: Iria

Posted by: Curry
Original Content: 





> i just fucking love thirteen from house and i also think women are way more attractive than men ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> also, my mom made me install skype because i'm going to study abroad for half a year and she wants to talk to me  shit  i was praying that she'd forget


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko has reported a post.

Reason:





> Too fucking Spanish.
> 
> What are you on the internet for? Shouldn't you be sitting on your farm in your sombrero eating oranges?


Post: pek, give me back my rep or else...
Forum: The Konoha Blender
Assigned Moderators: Iria

Posted by: Spanish Hoffkage
Original Content: 





> this will be the future of your book store biznaz


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko is a tattler. She tells on all of you. It's time you all stopped trusting her.


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2008)

oh       suzupie


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

Now I'm gonna get banned


----------



## Kittan (Sep 29, 2008)

HAVE FUN IN THE COURTS ZARU


----------



## Proxy (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## escamoh (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice hat. 

10 Char.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)

zaru

banned for bitch


----------



## Kittan (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow Amanda is a hot lesbian

such a waste


----------



## Serp (Sep 29, 2008)

Lul Suz are you Jealous


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

And I would've gotten away with it too if it weren't for you meddling Reznors


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Sep 29, 2008)

I read sombreros somewhere, so i got in here.


----------



## Para (Sep 29, 2008)

superb.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 29, 2008)

When can i buy Blender Court for my DS?


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

Serp said:


> Lul Suz are you Jealous



Incredibly.

I sit alone at night in my room and make masks that look like people's avatars with their usernames on.

Then I put the masks on and pretend I'm them.

And in the conversations I pretend I'm posting epic threads and everyone is showering me with rep.

Then I take the masks off and the dream disappears...


----------



## Serp (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko said:


> Incredibly.
> 
> I sit alone at night in my room and make masks that look like people's avatars with their usernames on.
> 
> ...



Well I fucking lol'd

You are funnier than anyone else in the blender


----------



## E (Sep 29, 2008)

since when the hell do they wear sombreros in spain ? 


wait a minute....OH SH-


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 29, 2008)

I lol'd, carpet muncher.


----------



## geG (Sep 29, 2008)

what a silly thread


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko is a snitch.

Fucking ban for fail.


----------



## King (Sep 29, 2008)

I wonder whose next.


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Suzuhiko is a snitch.
> 
> Fucking ban for fail.



I'm reporting this post for flaming


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 29, 2008)

I reported you for reporting people.


----------



## ̣ (Sep 29, 2008)

We now have our next 3 mods.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)

Im reported


----------



## Felix (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantastic thread


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko said:


> Incredibly.
> 
> I sit alone at night in my room and make masks that look like people's avatars with their usernames on.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain sista


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 29, 2008)

I reported you for fitting in my anus.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 29, 2008)

I m confused....is this a joke thread?


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 29, 2008)

Itachifan727 said:


> I m confused....is this a joke thread?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 29, 2008)

niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)

In Spain sombreros wear us


----------



## Zenou (Sep 29, 2008)

Posting in an epic thread.


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> In Spain sombreros wear us



Damn I've already repped you today


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)

BREAK THE LIMIT!!!!!


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 29, 2008)

WORKING ON IT


----------



## Kittan (Sep 29, 2008)

While we are all here.

I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT I NEED MY 729 POST COUNT


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2008)

Shenanigans!

Suzuhiko's antics are as fucking hilarious as ever.

I still have to subtract points since she adamantly refuses to scratch her privates in public.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## tgre (Sep 29, 2008)

You're leaking HR info.

Gooba, ban her for all eternity.

CLENCH THOSE TEETH


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Should I neg you Hoff, or pos you?


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 29, 2008)

Its not really my antics, its Reznor foiling my plans


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)

green, pls


----------



## tgre (Sep 29, 2008)

Hoff, shouldn't you be getting your 100 cousins out of jail or something?

And then you can all sit on some white guy's fence and eat oranges.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2008)

Posting in thread of myth.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2008)

This is how spanish people rage


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Now I'm gonna get banned



Uhhh...maybe your going to get banned but not before I rep you for that.  That was cool!!!!


----------



## tgre (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't squeeze those oranges.

You're wasting them juices.

Which can be made into clothing for your family.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh snap.


----------



## Juice (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats what happend to my cousin day day.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2008)

Suzuhiko said:


> I'm reporting this post for flaming



BRING IT ON STAFF


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> green, pls



That's what she said


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 29, 2008)

hey im in someone's sig YATTA


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)

Susan, is that the menu of an indian restaurant??


----------



## Juice (Sep 29, 2008)

Susano-o said:


> hey im in someone's sig YATTA



You made me piss my pants when I read that post.


----------



## Moo (Sep 29, 2008)

NOT THE ORANGES


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2008)

HEY GUYS!!!!!!!


Hoffkage is SPANISH!!!! NOT MEXICAN!!!! 

The stereotypes are very very different. Please learn them.


BTW:

Suz, you're the first woman ever to make me laugh today.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 29, 2008)

but theres sombreros in Spain too


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 29, 2008)

keep trying Suz, it'll make Curry taste all the sweeter


----------



## Red (Sep 29, 2008)

Posting in a suzu spite thread :WOW


----------



## Moo (Sep 29, 2008)

i'm posting too


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> but theres sombreros in Spain too



Yea but.......... those ones are actually kinda cool


----------



## Killu (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Suz, you're the first woman ever to make me laugh today.



Where have you been, an all boy Catholic school fully equipped with naughty priests?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2008)

The priests weren't the only naughty ones



Also, read the last word of the sentence you quoted


----------



## kidloco (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## BAD BD (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoke said:


> The priests weren't the only naughty ones
> 
> 
> 
> Also, read the last word of the sentence you quoted



Slow the smiley down and it should be added.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll probably add like 50 more faces to it and speed it the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the most gayest shit to be made on the forums.smh


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Suz, you're the first woman ever to make me laugh today.


 Yeah. This is the funniest thing in the world ever, on this forum this month.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2008)

I have never laughed at anything on the forum before


----------



## EfrainMan (Sep 30, 2008)

Are you guys sure vbulletin can handle a thread such as this?


----------



## Zenou (Sep 30, 2008)

EfrainMan said:


> Are you guys sure vbulletin can handle a thread such as this?



THIS THREAD.

IT WILL DESTROY WORLDS.


----------



## SENTINEL (Sep 30, 2008)

>____________>


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is interesting.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 30, 2008)

so . . .


why do I care?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 30, 2008)

Who on earths name is suzuhiko ?


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Sep 30, 2008)

lol wth


----------



## Hef (Sep 30, 2008)

dykes**


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn... I came late to defend Spain sombreros and oranges...


----------



## EpsyloN (Sep 30, 2008)

I wear a picador's sombrero everyday.


And collect my farm's oranges every morning, just before i feed the _bellota_ pigs.

 ¬¬


----------



## Hentai (Sep 30, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Who on earths name is suzuhiko ?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 30, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> I wear a picador's sombrero everyday.
> 
> 
> And collect my farm's oranges every morning, just before i feed the _bellota_ pigs.
> ...



ole, espana, paela


----------



## Susano-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Susan, is that the menu of an indian restaurant??



I wish it was.

I wish it was.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 30, 2008)

so its the Jehova witness pamphlet, as i thought


----------



## Curry (Sep 30, 2008)

i love suzuhiko



i'll report her posts now


----------



## _Grimmjow (Sep 30, 2008)

Suzuhiko said:


> Suzuhiko I'm getting sick of this guy being funny in the Blender. He's always trying to outshine me and plus he gets more rep than me.
> 
> It's not even like he's a better poster or anything, they're just biased towards him for some reason even though I'm obviously more awesome.
> 
> ...



So what do you get for being the funniest person in Blender? A cookie? If so I want one!


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 30, 2008)

Suzuhiko: I...destroy worlds...and I...create worlds...

;_;


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 30, 2008)

are you banned suzi? and if you are, why? when you're such a dear?


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Blender court for my podcast, pl0x.


----------



## fghj (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## chrisp (Sep 30, 2008)

Where's Curry?


----------



## E (Sep 30, 2008)

when the fuck is my plaza modship announcement gonna be made?!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2008)

lol never.              .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2008)

Suz is a bridge between heaven and earth xD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 30, 2008)

Hoshi_Aimaro said:


> are you banned suzi? and if you are, why? when you're such a dear?



loooooooooooooool.


----------



## Ex Cathedra (Sep 30, 2008)

This is an epic Wtf thread. I clicked on it because it was blinking. Dammit, this is not extra important.


Obviously, when children obtain power and are left to themselves to manage something moderately important, Lord of the Flies isn't what happens. NF is what happens. 

Of course, a bloody deathmatch would be preferable, and much more entertaining, but this will have to do. 

Cheerio.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

n i g g e r


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 30, 2008)

sad lol
never met her


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 30, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Yeah. This is the funniest thing in the world ever, on this forum this month.


I was going to say the same thing about your arsehole.

No seriously Ilu reznor. 

Have my illegitimate incestial children.


~Zaxxon~ said:


> so . . .
> 
> 
> why do I care?


You don't and thats why you're COOL.


Cause isn't it so cool when you don't care about shit. It makes you more superior than everyone else like you obviously are.



Oh sorry maybe if I was twelve and had wasp sting tits you would care.


Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Who on earths name is suzuhiko ?


Fuck knows it sounds like some japanese retarded shit like an ero senjin or something.


Curry said:


> i love suzuhiko
> 
> 
> 
> i'll report her posts now


I fucking love Curry,

Not the food the person. I can't handle spicy food, it's too much for me. Just like your body is.

Oh shit maybe I can't handle you either D:


_Grimmjow said:


> So what do you get for being the funniest person in Blender? A cookie? If so I want one!


You win rep which is all that matters


Hiruma said:


> Suzuhiko: I...destroy worlds...and I...create worlds...
> 
> ;_;


Its the same with me and virginity 


Hoshi_Aimaro said:


> are you banned suzi? and if you are, why? when you're such a dear?


I've been banned in a way that I can still post, rep and do everything else.

Sort of like not being banned.


The Pink Ninja said:


> Suz is a bridge between heaven and earth xD


In that case Henry you are the troll underneath 


Ex Cathedra said:


> This is an epic Wtf thread. I clicked on it because it was blinking. Dammit, this is not extra important.
> 
> 
> Obviously, when children obtain power and are left to themselves to manage something moderately important, Lord of the Flies isn't what happens. NF is what happens.


Yes and I have the conch 


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> sad lol
> never met her



with that attitude you never will.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 30, 2008)

Suzuhiko said:


> You don't and thats why you're COOL.
> 
> 
> Cause isn't it so cool when you don't care about shit. It makes you more superior than everyone else like you obviously are.
> ...



Your sarcastic logic might have worked if I didn't think I was an idiot.


----------



## Suzuhiko (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm just a drunken fool.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 30, 2008)

Suzuhiko said:


> I'm just a drunken fool.



I'm just an amorous fool 

EDIT: lol Piggy from LotF


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 30, 2008)

Cell said:


> n i g g e r



c e l                          l


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> c e l                          l



l o                                       l


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2008)

This entire situation has gone over my head. So i'm just going to pretend none of this never happened like i do with everything i don't understand. Korean war? Whats a Korean again?


----------



## JacopeX (Sep 30, 2008)

Why is this important?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2008)

Suzuhiko said:


> In that case Henry you are the troll underneath



Insulting, yet also touching :3


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think that Suzuhiko is a guy. it is obvious that suzuhiko is a guy to me.


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 1, 2008)

Suzuhiko is a trap. Notice the lack of boobage despite "her" bending down pretty low?


----------



## EfrainMan (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't tell if everyone in this thread (including myself...especially myself...but especially Suzuhiko whom I've never met) is a nig or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...therefore I shall go back to work.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 1, 2008)

EfrainMan said:


> I can't tell if everyone in this thread (including myself...especially myself...but especially Suzuhiko whom I've never met) is a nig or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...therefore I shall go back to work.



niggerfaggets, my friend, niggerfaggets


----------



## EfrainMan (Oct 1, 2008)

Your avatar gave me seizures 

And the runs.


----------



## Alex (Oct 2, 2008)

Superb


----------



## Curry (Oct 2, 2008)

actually, i hate spicy food as well. i never eat curry 

i feel i'm being discriminated against in this thread. we should take it to the courts. i study to be a lawyer after all


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 2, 2008)

Headline : IMPORTANT

Then I see blender.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm confused what's going on here?


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow this thread was a huge let down. I thought the world was ending or something with the cool blinking important message and well... its nothing but blender drama!


----------



## Curry (Oct 3, 2008)

Where exactly do you see drama? 

Oh foolish non-Blenderites


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a fine thread, why the hate people?


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 3, 2008)

It feels good knowing that nothing ever changes in the Blender


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 3, 2008)

Lulz                           .


----------



## Sammitehninja (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Gyakuten Saiben!


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 3, 2008)

Suzu should be banned for abuse of the Post Report System.

She's wasting the staff's most valuable time that could be spent wrongly banning people and killing internet martyrs


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Zaru's ban here...


----------



## Curry (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just linked to this thread. Still delivers lols


----------



## Suzuhiko (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol its still here xD

This was actually Rez's idea though. He was going to take an actual reported post and move it here to point the member out as a taddle tale.

But we thought that might be too naughty so I made some fake ones instead


----------



## Reznor (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah. My idea would have been way better


----------



## Curry (Nov 30, 2008)

But I also reported Suzu's post.


----------



## MugenD (Nov 30, 2008)

ooh I can feel the burning power of youth in this thread!


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Nov 30, 2008)

O dear goodness! This is gettin a little far!


----------



## Pontago (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats going on here?


----------



## Talvius (Nov 30, 2008)

no idea what this thread is about but...hey im part of it now


----------



## Garlock (Nov 30, 2008)

suzuhiko is indeed my favorite carpet munching, muff diving, cunt licking woman


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2008)

I give an E for Effort. Not bad though  after seeing as much as I can from these forums and the 2003 ones I am still impressed.



That and no matter what, renzor will always be here! One of the few that still are.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 1, 2008)

Why did Raiden delete his posts. i wanted to report all 3.


----------



## keybladebling5 (Dec 29, 2008)

yo i new!


----------



## Mofo (Dec 29, 2008)

Effort needs to be rewarded. Ban the Curry guy ?


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Dec 29, 2008)

One of the stupidest threads I've ever seen in 2 years of going on forums... Wtf.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 30, 2008)

The OP is banned for snitching? I don't have the patience to read all of it. 

*I had to re-write that because I was gonna say I didn't have time, but that would make no-sense because im on posting on a forum.


----------



## Tetos (Dec 30, 2008)

MyBitchSasuke said:


> One of the stupidest threads I've ever seen in 2 years of going on forums... Wtf.





Join Date: Dec 2008

Join Date: Dec 2008

Join Date: Dec 2008

Join Date: Dec 2008



LIAR


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't get it, but the burning vigor of this thread.....I understand it.q


----------



## scerpers (Dec 30, 2008)

HAI GAIZ WUTS GOIN ON IN DIS THREAD?

OH BLENDU DRAMAM  HUH?  THIS THREAD STUPID, IMMA JUST GO BACK TO TEH LIBRARY AND TALK BOUT HOW SASUKE PWNS NARUTU IN EVER WAY.

FUCKIN BLENDAR SUX MY GIANT NOOB PENIS


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2008)

It's like an ad.  FOr the blender.  It's awesome, but they need more fodder.  And maybe you can shine enough to be part of the awesome and not the fodder.

It's a challenge and an invitation all in one.  I think I'm going in.


----------



## beads (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol at people not getting it.


----------



## Fojos (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread is confusing.


----------



## Harley (Feb 10, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## NineG (Feb 19, 2009)

<copy pasta>i don't get it <copy pasta>

it's been like 4 years or something since i've been online on this forum, and i really don't know what this topic is about...but for some reason i LOL'ED 

YOU HOODOO PEOPLE!


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 20, 2009)

This thread is beautiful


----------



## Lord of Fire (Feb 20, 2009)

so wht is goin on in  here


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

Tetos said:


> Join Date: Dec 2008
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2008
> 
> ...



He said going on forums in general, not going on NF.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 20, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> The OP is banned for snitching? I don't have the patience to read all of it.



The op is a Smod with powers to put a slash through her name.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

If that was true wouldn't the colour of his/her name be different? It's the same as every other normal user's.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> If that was true wouldn't the colour of his/her name be different? It's the same as every other normal user's.



Also the power of a super mod.


For instance, I'm a temporary mod of this subforum:

I feel like trolling the library...

^Check for yourself. (Probably because I'm temporary, I don't get the perks of a colored name. lol)


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2009)

^ I thought it was because you're Zaxxon?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 20, 2009)

^Because I'm Zaxxon, they'd hate me?

Yeah, you're probably right. lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Also the power of a super mod.
> 
> 
> For instance, I'm a temporary mod of this subforum:
> ...



Oh, alright.

Idk I wouldn't expect a super mod to do that. But I guess everybody gets to mess around a bit.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 20, 2009)

If you ever want to know who most of the Mods/Smods/Admins are, just check this link:

The Pink Ninja

Which can be found toward the bottom of the main page, before the current active members list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, I should have noticed that... :/

Thanks!

Suzuhiko is also in the "banned manda" group. lol?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 20, 2009)

^A usergroup made for her so she can have a slash through her name and not be in the banned usergroup.


----------



## Funlover378 (Feb 22, 2009)

*checks my join date against others in this thread*


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Mar 10, 2009)

People in this thread seem to all know each other. Never met Suzuhiko before, but you are awesome.

Has everyone who went against Suzuhiko's wishes been banned?
Because they should be


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2009)

^Suck up turning you?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2009)

Well she's at least doing it bluntly


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Mar 14, 2009)

I was just kidding


----------



## Anjo (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Zaru, I see your Member Title is the same after all the time I've been gone... BTW, I don't think you know me..


----------



## zilvox (Mar 22, 2009)

:rofl 
whaaat!? lol what is this? isn't it a tattle to tattle on the tattle?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 23, 2009)

now this is truly an extra important thread


----------

